# Prodigy P2 Controller Problem



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

I just replaced my old brake controller with a new Prodigy P2 on my 2003 Ford F350. Everything works great for about 15 minutes, then all of a sudden the the brakes do not work on the trailer. When you go to push the manual control on the controller is shows "nc" for not connected, yet the trailer lights work and the brake lights still work.
I disconnect the trailer and turn off the truck for about 15 minutes, re-hook up the trailer and everything works for about 15 minutes again, then same problem.
Thought it might be a loose connect, nothing, its like something is overloading and needs to be reset by disconnecting everything and waiting for 15 minutes for a reset. Ideas anyone?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Is it manually wired or is it using the Ford wiring harness (i.e. plug into the plug under the dash)?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Is it manually wired or is it using the Ford wiring harness (i.e. plug into the plug under the dash)?


It is plugged through the ford wiring harness. The previous controller was also plugged through the ford wiring harness.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

next question

did you use the same wiring harness or buy the new one that goes with the prodigy?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you still have the old controller? Just wondering in case an issue cropped up with the brakes at the same time you switched controllers...


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Do you still have the old controller? Just wondering in case an issue cropped up with the brakes at the same time you switched controllers...


I used the new pigtail to connect to the factory harness and I do not have the old controller. Remember, it works for about 15 minutes, then it says its not connected anymore, after I unplug the trailer and turn the power off to the truck for atleast 10 minutes then it works again for about the same amount of time.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

ok, I talked with Prodigy. First they had me check the magnets on the brakes. They were ok. Now they think its a ground that is marginal on the truck (corroded), saying that after 15 minutes its backfeeding on it and that their system is very sensitive, so they want me to check from back of truck to unit for resistance. So since I am not a electrician, what omh reading am I looking for? Any other ideas?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

resistance should be very low--barely move the needle--maybe 1 - 10 ohms. If it's upwards of 20 - 100 ohms or more, that's a problem.


----------

